# Concealer for dark circles.



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)

How many women wear concealer for under eye dark circles?


----------



## Jules (May 18, 2021)

If someone knows a good brand, I’d like to know.  Because of the medication in one eye that thins the skin, it looks like I have a black eye.


----------



## jujube (May 18, 2021)

I've had absolutely no luck with under-eye concealer.  I've tried a few different ones and they seem to either "pool" under my eye or make me look like I'm wearing clown makeup.

Has anyone every used a product called "Dermaplast" for under-eye bags?  It's really expensive, but the advertisements for it look like they have great results.  But then, what advertisement would show bad results?


----------



## Devi (May 19, 2021)

You might try Au Naturale Cosmetics -- https://www.aunaturalecosmetics.com/

Specifically, their Zero Gravity C2P Foundation
https://www.aunaturalecosmetics.com/collections/best-sellers/products/creme-to-powder-foundation
It's pretty thick, but smooths on beautifully.


----------

